# Resolving with Holy Zeal



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 7, 2007)

People have made lots of new year's resolutions. Don't smoke. Lose weight. Be on time. Get up earlier. etc. How about "That all things would be done for God's glory"? Most New Year's resolutions are self-centered and pride based. But how should the Christian think about this? 

Christ cleansing the temple in John 2, and the dedication of the temple and God's rebuke in 2 Chron. 7 are helpful reminders of full orbed sanctification and refermation.

_January 6, 2007
__Resolving with Holy Zeal, John 2 & 2 Chronicles 7_
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon

http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm


----------

